# Meet Baileys...



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Dear all


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Suzanne, she's adorable!! What a lovely color and such a cute face. Congrats to your parents.... and to you!  Great pics.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh my! What a sweet little face!!! Congratulations Suzanne (and to your parents & sister). Can't wait to see more pictures as she grows up.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh she's really cute! Sierra is going to have a new playmate! Yippee!! and we get to see lots and lots of pics of all the fun RIGHT???


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

She is beautiful, my parents bought a hav after I got my first one. But they stopped at one.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a sweet face! Welcome, Baileys!

Kathie


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

She's adorable!  I love her colors!  Congratulations!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Adorable. You guys are making me kooky(er) with all these little puppies.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh, she is so adorable. I am jelous! I can't wait to see picture of her and Sierra together.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

She's so cute! Congratulations.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

She's sooooooooo cute! Send her over to Canada!! 

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

NO, send her to Boston!!!! Oh is she adorable...what a wonderful situation. A new puppy with only a little of the work. I wish our best friends weren't cat people then I could convince them to get a puppy.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh... she is so precious! I look forward to many, many beautiful photos of her playing with Sierra!

A neighbor (not too close, a few streets over) called me and asked me all about Havanese as they are thinking of getting one. I'm tryiing not to get my hopes up but I am so excited to think someone that close might be a havvie family soon too! Then I could at least get a puppy fix every now and then!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Beamer said:


> She's sooooooooo cute! Send her over to Canada!!
> 
> Ryan


Why Ryan? Are you going to surprise the wife? lol Hey Marija, look what I found on our doorstep....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, I'm totally in love. Don't listen to the others. You want to send her to New York and I'll show her the sights. She definitely looks like a Manhattan (uptown) girl to me. She's going to be gorgeous, what am I saying, she already is.

How great, we get to watch her grow up. The more I see, the more I think my little girl will have to come from there. I know I don't have to tell you to take more pictures.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Just ADORABLE.*


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

She is just precious!!
It's been 5 hours since the original post and pictures...whats up?  More pictures please! 

Her coloring is just magnificent!

Beverly


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"I want a Baileys"
She is simply a living doll.
Yep...I think she wants to be a Georgia Peach !!
Looking forward to more of your wonderful pictures.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

hahaha! Oi, can a girl get some sleep! hahaha! Don't forget I am in different timezone  The same hav-zone though!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwww, Suzanne, the latest pics are too cute! Baileys sounds like a good match for your Sierra and for Dinky. I'm sure they'll work things out between themselves. I see a lot of lighter hair underneath her dark tips and strands, but hopefully Baileys will keep some of those. She's a beauty!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Suzanne~ I totally missed your introduction of Baileys. She is just about the cutest darn thing I've ever seen! I love her coloring and her adorable expression. How wonderful for you to get to own half a hav and I'm guessing your half won't include the grooming, butt baths, potty training, etc... You've got it made! :thumb:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on the new part time family fur member! She is gorgeous! I love her coloring!:whoo:

She looks like a supermodel already!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Suzanne! I LOVE her coloring! What a face! You are so lucky! I'm sure you will be puppysitting any chance you get!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Suzanne she is adorable. I love the dark bits on her little fuzzy face. IWAP!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She's beautiful. IWAP!!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*More Baileys*

Thank you for your lovely responses!
So I guess you guys agree one can never have enough "Baileys"!?

Here's some more


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my, how adorable!! And yes....you can never have enough Baileys!!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I want Baileys with my coffee!!
I'm looking forward to the changes in her coat.
Cute, cute, cute!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hoorray! Sierra and Baileys had a blast this afternoon!
Sierra was even more determined to play than Baileys was! Baileys was distracted by interesting long grass and other things she'd detect hahaha!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

How did I miss this?!!?

Yes, Suzanne, Baileys really looks like Posh did as a wee one. I didn't get to see her at that stage,  as the she was originally going to be shown...but her breeder did give me pictures.

Here is a "then" and "now" so maybe we can compare these two later!!! Hav-fun with your lovely Sierra and "dog-child" as in "god-child" Bailieys!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this thread......well, yes I do. Too much time spent on the politics thread.....sigh. 
Baileys is a beautiful puppy. I'm looking forward to more wonderful photos.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

IWAP!!! I'm so jealous.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

testing


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*AWWW my goodness gracious too much cuteness in such a small package. He is the PERFECT color. I want him or one like him. :hug::kiss: I need to be a member of the puppy snatching club and this is our newest target. *


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*grins* She's adorable isn't she? 

I'm finalising some more pictures to post


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Suzanne! What a wonderful surprise!!! :baby: She's adorable and if she turns out to be half as pretty as Amy's Posh, you know you have a real super-model-pup for real! :drama:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Suzanne,

She is too cute. I'm definitely in love. Give her a hug for me.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

We had put her bowl on the 3rd step of the stairs......and here we thought it'd be safe hahahaha!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Look


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

WOW...she is a jumper. I love, love, love her color. It is going to be fun to see her coat changes. I want her...:hurt:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

testing


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my. She's a beauty, Suzanne! Love all the pics of Baileys and could never have enough! Yummmm, she's delicious!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh she is adorable! I can't believe I missed this! Congrats on your new addition!!! It looks like Sierra warmed up pretty quickly! How is Dinky handling her? Is Dinky a hav as well?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Suzanne, she is just beautiful! Can't wait to see what color she ends up!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Oh she is adorable! I can't believe I missed this! Congrats on your new addition!!! It looks like Sierra warmed up pretty quickly! How is Dinky handling her? Is Dinky a hav as well?


Well, keep it in your favourites  I'll be frequently adding pics here...working on more right now 

Yes, I am really jealous, my parents are soooo lucky!!!

Dinky is sometimes having a hard time..... Baileys really loves her and wants to play with her.....But Dinky doesn't, and it's basically ok, as long as Baileys doesn't run into her during a RLH and doesn't jump at her...then it's ok, Dinky avoids her.... except when treats are out...hahahaha!!
Dinky is half a Hav  She's a york-hav....
If it gets too busy for Dinky, when Sierra is there too, she sometimes goes upstairs for her peace and quiet time.... Sierra isn't allowed to do stairs, neither is/will be Baileys....so Dinky has upstairs all to herself.....


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*too cute for words *

testing


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Testing


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I want a Bailyes. She is simply adorable. *


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I love the picture with the tongue!!

Kathie


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Can't get any cuter !!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Baileys is here for another sleep over! I just love watching Sierra and Baileys play!! I can't get enough of it.....MHS MHS MHS.....oh I love it!!! hahahaha!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Those of us that have more than one Hav, know only too well just how much fun they can be! I love the pictures. It is so great that you can puppy sit for your parents now and then and get some fun time with little Baileys. Her coloring is just gorgeous!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

testing


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

What awesome photos! Baileys is the cutest!!!! I love the action shots of them playing together - wow, you can even see Sierra's teeth!!!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

She is so Beautiful. Now we both have a little Bailey.

My Bailey is 1 1/2 yrs old and a sweet heart. she only weighs 7lbs!!! Her and Mollie are starting to get use to each other but it only been 3 days so it will take time. Mollie seems to like her.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's beautiful, I love her color! How fun to have a playmate so close! Congratulations to your family!

Sheri


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Baileys-update


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Suzanne, what a doll! Send lots of pictures


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

It's going to be so much fun watching Baileys colors. Have you trimmed her yet?


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

OMG look at that little itty bitty innocent face :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

So fun to see these pictures of such beautiful Havs! Thanks.

Sheri


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Love her coloring...she's beautiful (but you didn't need me to tell you that)!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It looks like she's lightening up a bit already. She is beyond cute.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

She's such a cutie!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*Car Keys Fun*

testing


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

hahahahaha...she is too cute!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

She's just beautiful! Love her!!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I love your pictures of Sierra and Baileys! How has it been having two Havs? I've gone so far as to apply for a rescue and also inquired on a puppy here locally. But I'm really far from making a final decision. Max is so much fun and also such a snuggle bunny and DH loves him. Max has DH totally fooled, even choosing him over me to snuggle with in our bed! I'm afraid adding another might change the special relationship we both have with him.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Hav puppies are cute but that Baileys is at a level all her own! All of the pictures of her are absolutely adorable.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

more.....


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I think this is my favorite picture 

View attachment 17080


But you must post more so I can be sure :biggrin1:

P.S. I luv your signature line with the calendar....so sweet.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*It's been a while*

Hello all, 
it's been a while since I've posted.....the pregnancy is weighing heavy on me...lack of energy, decreased immunity, pelvis-instability....

In the meanwhile I keep enjoying my Hav's  My mom let's me have Baileys quite often, which really enlightens me...seeing Sierra and Baileys play ...
A few weeks ago we were lucky enough to have some snow....Baileys loved it like any true Hav does *grin*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wonderful photos! I'm as much in love as ever. It is so much fun watching them play with each other.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Wonderful photos! I'm as much in love as ever. It is so much fun watching them play with each other.


Oh my you're fast!! Look again  You'll love Baileys' snowface!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww It looks like she really has a ball with her auntie  Glad to see you around Suzanne and post more often!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Baileys is just adorable! And it looks like she and Sierra get along very well too. 

I hope the pregnancy goes easier on you... when are you due?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sierra and Baileys really seem to love each other! Great Photos. Hope the pregnancy goes well - when is your due date?

Kathie


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They are both so beautiful. They look as if they love playing together. I've missed you ~ and hope things from here are easier and before long you will get to post a cute little human face.


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

What a beautiful pup. Congratulations to the whole extended family. it takes a village to raise a .....

Triona


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Baileys is just adorable. I love her face and colors. Sierra will have so much fun with her, and I'm sure she'll bring your parents much joy.
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Suzanne, so nice to hear from you! I'm sorry about the issues you are having with the pregnancy and only hope for a safe and healthy one from now on. 3 months left, right? 

Love the pictures of Sierra and Baileys !! They are having such a great time and you captured them so well. Thank you for sharing those!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG! how on earth did I miss this? Baileys is adorable, and especially adorable playing with Sierra. Suzanne, I am sorry you are having a difficult time-- I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for an easier time to come-- and only the best.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Great to hear from you Suzanne!
Fabulous pictures as always!

A huge congratulations on your pregnancy, yes, I'm way behind! I hope these last 3 months go easier on you as you coast on in to the finish line waiting for the baby! :baby:

Take care!
Beverly


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I guess an update was over due


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Gorgeous girls!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Bailey and Sierra are adorable


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

How precious! She has stolen my heart!

Holly & Murphy


----------

